# Clarks Hill Duck Hunting



## duckcrazy (Jan 22, 2008)

I just moved to Augusta. I know that there's not a ton of ducks on the lake, but a bad day duck hunting is still better than most other things. Just need a little direction on the species present and what kind of decoys spreads usually work. I want to start getting everything ready for next year. I understand that I will only need the Federal Duck, Ga Duck, Hip, and Ga small game licence as long as I only hunt the Ga side of the lake. Is that correct?


----------



## Boudreaux (Jan 22, 2008)

Canada Geese, bufflehead, scaup usually in the big water.  Woodies, some mallards and other puddlers found in the creeks and fingers of the lake.

Long line spreads for divers, USUALLY the more the better.  Single anchor for puddlers and geese.

Water has been low the last 2 seasons and hunting has suffered.


----------



## duckcrazy (Jan 22, 2008)

I drove across the big bridge/rip rap that crosses little river just past Pollards earlier this week. I saw 6 ducks in a group of coots. I did not have optics with me but they were either redheads or cans. Are there many cans or reds on the lake , or was this a rareity?


----------



## duckcrazy (Jan 24, 2008)

Saw 13 cans on little river (ga side) this afternoon. Watched for about two hours and thats all I saw except for coots. Going back to Dublin to shoot woodies this weekend with my dad. Kind of a last weekend tradition. Go luck to everyone on the last weekend.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Jan 24, 2008)

Clark Hill was probably the best public lake i ever hunted back before i gave it up. we killed a good many ringnecks on the big water along w/ a few mallards and a buffle head.  we used as many coot decoys as we could round up (usually 2-3 dozen) and 6-8 ringneck decoys is what always worked best for us.


----------

